# Cost Effective Weight Reduction ?



## Macilvennon

*Hi,*
I am jumping on the weight reduction band wagon and would like to reduce the overall weight of my road bike which currently weighs in at 17.5 pounds. However I want to reduce the weight in the most cost effective way.

Here is the spec of my current road bike (All shimano parts are either the 2008 or 2009 components). Please let me know which parts I could replace to reduce the overall weight of my bike. Please include details on the replacement parts, i.e. cost, weight reduction and if possible a link to were I might buy the component:

Kuota Kredo Carbon Frame & Fork: = 1450g
Seat Post (Carbon unbranded) = 300g
Wheels; Shimano R550
Tyres; Continental GP 4000
Front Mech; Shimano Dura Ace
Rear Mech; Shimano 105
Cassette; Shimano Ultegra 10 speed
Chain; Shimano 105
Brake Calipers; Shimano 105
Brake/STI Levers; Shimano 105 10 speed
Chainset; Ultegra Hollowtech 2
Bottom Bracket; Shimano 105
Saddle; San Marco Ponza
Pedals; Look Keo Sprint pedal
Handlebar stem; ITM Millenium 4 Ever
Handlebar; ITM from previous bike ?

Thanks,

BK


----------



## onlineflyer

*Wheels*

Dump the Shimano R550 wheels. There a plenty of high quality, lighter weight wheels on the market.


----------



## josephjcole

a 300 gram seat post is pretty heavy. I got a seat post off of ebay for $20 200grams. pretty cheap.
However like onlineflyer said, new wheels would be your most effective weight loss. Meaning it would be a weight loss that you could actually feel on the bike.
Joe


----------



## cmg

after wheels go with tires and inner tubes. try to use less than 200 gram tires and 50-60 gram tubes. another place where you'll notice the difference. any item that rotates would be a place to look for reductions.


----------



## Macilvennon

*Low Weight Clincher Tyres*

Hi,

Thanks for your coment about tyres which weigh less than 200g.

I am currently using Continential Grand Prix 4000 tyres which weigh 200g each.

The only other clincher tyres which I can find which weighs less are the Schwalbe Ultremo R Evolution at 180g per tyres. I might try these tyres next time. 

Thanks,

BK.


----------



## cmg

Vittoria diamante pro lights are a little lighter or you can go to continental supersonics which are 155grams. this is a great front tire but if your over 150lbs you'll wear out the rear in less than a 500 miles. Veloflex makes the largest variety of under 200gram tires with the record being around 130grams. if i can ever find a new one under $40 i'll give a try as a front. Have a pair of Utremos on one of my rides it's going to last more than 1200 miles. That an looking for light tubes. i like the Lunar lights by performance bike. Talc them up and ride.


----------



## Zachariah

Macilvennon said:


> *Hi,*
> I am jumping on the weight reduction band wagon and would like to reduce the overall weight of my road bike which currently weighs in at 17.5 pounds. However I want to reduce the weight in the most cost effective way.
> 
> Here is the spec of my current road bike (All shimano parts are either the 2008 or 2009 components). Please let me know which parts I could replace to reduce the overall weight of my bike. Please include details on the replacement parts, i.e. cost, weight reduction and if possible a link to were I might buy the component:
> 
> Kuota Kredo Carbon Frame & Fork: = 1450g
> Seat Post (Carbon unbranded) = 300g*Bring down to under 200g - Ex: 3T Doric team*
> Wheels; Shimano R550*Your LARGEST reduction here. Try finding a sub 1600g wheelset, or have one custom made*
> Tyres; Continental GP 4000
> Front Mech; Shimano Dura Ace*SRAM Rival*
> Rear Mech; Shimano 105*SRAM Rival*
> Cassette; Shimano Ultegra 10 speed*SRAM Rival*
> Chain; Shimano 105*KMC 10SL*
> Brake Calipers; Shimano 105*SRAM Rival*
> Brake/STI Levers; Shimano 105 10 speed*SRAM Rival*
> Chainset; Ultegra Hollowtech 2*SRAM Rival*
> Bottom Bracket; Shimano 105*SRAM Rival GXP*
> Saddle; San Marco Ponza*Anything under 200g. ie; Selle Italia SLR - 135-145g*
> Pedals; Look Keo Sprint pedal
> Handlebar stem; ITM Millenium 4 Ever
> Handlebar; ITM from previous bike ?
> 
> 
> 
> BK


(Do all this and expect to see weight drop to close to 15lbs. Estimated cost = under $1000)


----------



## ServingTruth

Wheels, pedals and cassette are great places to start where you will feel a difference. It's not only weight on wheels, but WHERE the weight lies (rim vs. hub). Ride more, have fun and be the fast guy on the slow bike rather then the slow guy on the fast bike.


----------



## Macilvennon

Thanks Zachariah,
Funny enough I have been doing a bit of research and have already found SRAM rival components to generally be lighter than Dura-Ace. I intend to buy a SRAM rival group and sell off the components I will not be using.

I have just bought I pair of ZIPP 404 Clinchers (1650 grams), but will hopefully get I set of Zipp 202 Tub wheels for next season at approx 1100 grams.

Thanks again,

BK.


----------



## nightfend

I would not try and cut weight by going with clincher tires less than 200 grams. Most of the best clincher tires are around 200 to 230 grams. Usually under 200 grams, you lose puncture protection and long-term durability as most of these "light" clinchers are for time trials or hillclimbs.


----------



## muscleendurance

Whells are going to ber the most cost effective and immediate reduction in weight, your R550's are about 1900g, a good set of mavic kysriums are about 1500g, also they will be stronger so it wont just be a weight saving. There was a thread a while back about 'bang for the buck' on all bike parts, find that and you will get some very good relative info on weight savings and costs


----------



## floxy

I had the R550s on my CAAD 8 and went to a custom 1500ish gram wheelset from Spin Lite cycling. The difference was immediately noticable, especially on climbs. If you're patient and don't mind scouring the net you should be able to find a set for around $400, less if you don't want custom built.


----------



## slegros

Michelin AirComp Ultralight tubes(non-latex). Total about $14 a pair and drops about 20g/tube (40g total) over most standard tubes. Dollar per gram its hard to beat!!!


----------



## zriggle

Neuvation wheelset will get you sub-1500g for under $400 (R28 SL5/SL6)


----------



## bikeosprey

Velocity Helios are 1398 grams with x-ray spokes and great hubs. I have a set and the only reason to buy other clinchers is for the pretty looks.


----------



## Macilvennon

I have just came accross a set of Ultralight CNC Brake Calipers which are being sold by Planet X. At 205 grams for the set they are alot lighter than record or dura-ace calipers and are fairly cheap in comparison. I have just ordered a black set (Different Colours are available) and will post some more info when they arrive. 

http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html

Bobby.


----------



## slegros

Macilvennon said:


> I have just came accross a set of Ultralight CNC Brake Calipers which are being sold by Planet X. At 205 grams for the set they are alot lighter than record or dura-ace calipers and are fairly cheap in comparison. I have just ordered a black set (Different Colours are available) and will post some more info when they arrive.
> 
> http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Ultralight_CNC_Road_Callipers_-_205g_Per_Pair.html
> 
> Bobby.


Those look pretty cool!!! Please do post some info once you get them!!!


----------



## FAST2U

*Planet X Product here in USA...*

I came across Planet X product while loooking at the frames they have. I'm sure these guys have the brakes as well, or can get them for you: http://www.altaterracycles.com/framesbags.html


----------



## Mdeth1313

Macilvennon said:


> Thanks Zachariah,
> Funny enough I have been doing a bit of research and have already found SRAM rival components to generally be lighter than Dura-Ace. I intend to buy a SRAM rival group and sell off the components I will not be using.
> 
> I have just bought I pair of ZIPP 404 Clinchers (1650 grams), but will hopefully get I set of Zipp 202 Tub wheels for next season at approx 1100 grams.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> BK.



If you're going to go with zipp wheels, you might consider trying to pick up a set of edge 1.45 or 1.38 wheels instead- you'll probably come in at a similar weight with a much better wheelset. People are selling edge wheels in classifieds for a lot less than zipp 202's. Also, depending upon which year the 202's were built, you may end up with an extremely fragile wheelset-- I wouldn't look at any zipp 202's built before 2008, and even then I'd have to check.


----------



## Macilvennon

*Upgrade of Components*

*Hi,*
Thanks for the advice. I have settled on a list of replacement components for my road bike. See the list below. By my calculations my bike which currently weighs 17.5 pounds will weigh in at around 15.1 pounds with these upgrades. If you can suggest lighter/cheaper alternatives please let me know.

I have recently bought a pair of Zipp 404 wheels, but at 1650g they are still on the heavy side. I intend to upgrade to a lighter pair of wheels but am undecided. I'd prefer clincher, have a budget of around £500 ($800) and want the lightest stiffest pair of wheels possible for the money. Any suggestions?

BK.


----------



## spastook

Macilvennon said:


> Thanks Zachariah,
> Funny enough I have been doing a bit of research and have already found SRAM rival components to generally be lighter than Dura-Ace. I intend to buy a SRAM rival group and sell off the components I will not be using.
> 
> I have just bought I pair of ZIPP 404 Clinchers (1650 grams), but will hopefully get I set of Zipp 202 Tub wheels for next season at approx 1100 grams.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> BK.



I realize it's a bit late and you've already purchased your wheels but a pair of Zipp 404 tubulars with tire averages about 20 oz lighter(per pair) than the Zipp 404 clinchers w/ tires do.


----------



## sf_loft

How are you getting these weight numbers? Manufacturer weights are not always accurate. Get a scale and weigh your bike before and after. You chose a 12-21 cassette. Are you doing this to minimize weight by getting the smallest toothed cassette possible instead of finding a gear ratio that is most effective for you? Not wise! You can have the lightest bike but if your gearing is not optimal, you'd lose time and energy in other ways. For the seatpost I would stick with carbon. Ritchey Superlogic carbon is at 167g and will be better at absorbing vibration than TI. I believe your crankset is without the bottom bracket. The lightest crankset with an external BB is FSA K-force light compact at 660g. The 515 grams you posted I think is just for the crank arms and chainset. The FSA bottom bracket has better bearings (ceramic) and is lighter that the 105 BB.


----------



## Macilvennon

sf_loft said:


> How are you getting these weight numbers? Manufacturer weights are not always accurate. Get a scale and weigh your bike before and after. You chose a 12-21 cassette. Are you doing this to minimize weight by getting the smallest toothed cassette possible instead of finding a gear ratio that is most effective for you? Not wise! You can have the lightest bike but if your gearing is not optimal, you'd lose time and energy in other ways. For the seatpost I would stick with carbon. Ritchey Superlogic carbon is at 167g and will be better at absorbing vibration than TI. I believe your crankset is without the bottom bracket. The lightest crankset with an external BB is FSA K-force light compact at 660g. The 515 grams you posted I think is just for the crank arms and chainset. The FSA bottom bracket has better bearings (ceramic) and is lighter that the 105 BB.


Thanks for your comments. With regard the cassette, I prefer a tighter cassette which has sprokets closer together. I have another 10 speed cassette which runs from 12 - 25 which I can use if needed for hill climbs etc.

I have no problems changing to a TI seatpost. I have used aluminum seat posts all my life without any adverse problems. 

The 515g quoted is only for the chainset. On my list you'll see that I have also listed an ISIS bottom bracket. The combined weight of the chainset and BB is 673g. However this is at a third of the cost of the FSA K-force light compact chainset. (The FSA K-force light compact actually weighs 620g and not 660g).

Thanks,
BK


----------

